# Russian jets buzz Canadian frigate in Black Sea



## RackMaster (Sep 8, 2014)

Looks like Putin's trying to poke the sleeping beaver...   



> *Russian planes circle HMCS Toronto in 'provocative' move on Black Sea*
> CTVNews.ca Staff
> Published Monday, September 8, 2014 5:11PM EDT
> Last Updated Monday, September 8, 2014 6:0
> ...


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Russians buzz frigate- Canadians apologize, saying, "Those guys have had it rough. Let them have their fun."


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 9, 2014)

You forgot they invited them back to the mess for pints.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 18, 2014)

http://nationalinterest.org/feature/the-5-most-powerful-russian-weapons-war-the-sky-11304

Some good information in this piece about how the Russian's are building a solid air program again.


----------

